

No free iPod touches this year for .edu Apple customers - vertr
http://www.macrumors.com/2011/06/15/back-to-school-to-start-tomorrow-100-app-store-gift-card-confirmed/

======
horser4dish
I'm surprised they're not offering even a lesser iPod (iPod Nano, for example)
instead. While the the gift card makes sense, since it could get a student
comfortable with purchasing through iTunes, I think something that doesn't
have a firm dollar amount attached to it would have worked better. iPods are
useful; you can listen to music, watch stuff, and so on... $100 by itself
feels like a bribe.

